# agenda 6 and QAD HDX rest



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

does anyone know if these two are compatible i was about to order a qad but i read a review that it wouldn't fit on the agenda with the cable guard it has, does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

just talked to bear customer support and there is no QAD rest that will fit on the agenda, their engineers actually tried them all out last night. talk about some great customer service, they are now checking on the ripcord for me


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

There is no problems with the QAD HDX rest and an Agenda...screw it right on. Plenty of clearance, works flawless. I have an Agenda 6 and helped a friend set up his Agenda 7 both with QAD HDX rests. 


Here is an Agenda 6 review. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2197921


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a QAD on mine. Works perfectly.


----------



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

wow, the engineers at bear told me they tried to put them all on and could not get it to fit with the cable guard on there...


----------



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

does the rest hit the shelf? it looks like it would, and correct me if im wrong, but isn't it not supposed to contact the shelf?


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe Bear wasn't using the extension that moves the body of the rest inward?

I am using the short launcher on mine, and it does not hit the shelf. It is close, but no contact. Shoots great.


----------



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

well i let them know about this forum and now they are saying the new high end hdx does work, but no others


----------

